
Ask HN: How open should I be about finding other clients? - tboyd47
I started my own software company this year (long time dream of mine realized!). It&#x27;s currently just myself on an open-ended full-time contract as a developer for one client, but I am going to be expanding to multiple clients and hopefully hiring more developers soon too.<p>My agency and client both know that I&#x27;m billing under a corporate name, but it&#x27;s just me working full-time for client #1. I have no intention of ending this contract (it is a great gig and about 95% of my projected income), but I do intend to take some time out here and there to grow my new company (meetings with new clients, traveling, networking events, etc) when appropriate. Maybe a few hours here and there, a full day every once in a while. About as much as I would have taken vacation at a FTE job.<p>How open should I be about my dual role as software developer and business owner? Should I just call it vacation time when I need to devote some daytime hours to other clients? Or should I just be completely open and transparent?
======
Space_Cube
I personally think this come down to your relationship with your client. If
they are normally causing you issues with always being on your case about
deadlines, getting stuff to them etc. I would recommend keeping this to
yourself. But if they are usually supportive it would not be a bad idea to
explain why you would be less available. But as the others said it's your
company, run it like you want!

------
bufferoverflow
Why should you tell them anything?

You're a business, and it's none of their business who else you serve. As long
as you deliver what they pay for, it shouldn't be an issue.

------
savethefuture
Be transparent, it is your business, run it as you see fit. Why would your
client be unhappy you are expanding YOUR business?

